# Tall Iver??



## volksboy57 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sick ride!!

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/d/vintage-bike/6358486640.html


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 30, 2017)

@fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2017)

Just sent an email. Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2017)

yea, first thing that came to my mind was fordmike65... good luck.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm like the devil on Mike's shoulder


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2017)

if he get's it, he BETTER ride it! (oh woe is me, I need a tall bike..waaa, waaa!)


----------



## Iverider (Oct 30, 2017)

That is the most strangely shaped Iver I've ever seen. It's like someone ordered a custom size of the Super Mobicycle and the Factory wasn't quite sure how to put it together.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2017)

By the looks of that seatpost, the previous owner was 7ft tall!!:eek:


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> By the looks of that seatpost, the previous owner was 7ft tall!!:eek:




should work Herman Munster


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2017)

Waiting on more pics...


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 30, 2017)

volksboy57 said:


> Sick ride!!
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/d/vintage-bike/6358486640.html
> 
> View attachment 700464



Very cool, I’m 6’1 that’s a great ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2017)

PlasticNerd said:


> Very cool, I’m 6’1 that’s a great ride



I'm 6'4"!


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2017)

Wild! Someone go buy it now!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 30, 2017)

Might fit me!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2017)

Pending deal in the works...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

The Iver has been secured.
Thanks to:
@Cory
@THE STIG
@volksboy57
@rustintime


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2017)

and now da ladies Schwinn?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

bricycle said:


> and now da ladies Schwinn?



Schwinn? Go wash your mouth out Bri.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Schwinn? Go wash your mouth out Bri.
> View attachment 700962




oops....saw the forged forks and 3 pin stripes... thought a Schw... well you know what.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Schwinn? Go wash your mouth out Bri.
> View attachment 700962




.....it, .....it .....was .....Soap Poi son ing!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 31, 2017)

Cory sent me these two pics


----------



## tryder (Oct 31, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Cory sent me these two pics
> View attachment 700978 View attachment 700979



Did Mike buy it?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 31, 2017)

Looks like some kind of animal crawled through the middle of a normal bike and this is the result.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

tryder said:


> Did Mike buy it?



Cory picked it up for me this morning.


----------



## tryder (Oct 31, 2017)

Beautiful bicycle.  I think you are going to love it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

tryder said:


> Beautiful bicycle.  I think you are going to love it.



I know my legs will!


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2017)

Glad you got it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks @Handyman & @catfish for the info and the push to pick up this strange Iver.


----------



## Cory (Oct 31, 2017)

Have to come clean...... When I get home I'm airing up the tires, slapping a seat on it and taking it for a spin. Ha ha ha ha ha ha cough cough ha ha ha ha [emoji12]

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2017)

Cory said:


> Have to come clean...... When I get home I'm airing up the tires, slapping a seat on it and taking it for a spin. Ha ha ha ha ha ha cough cough ha ha ha ha [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



possession is 9/10ths of the law.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

Anyone have any catalog pics of this model? Should I be looking for a guard?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2017)

Is it one of these but a taller frame?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 31, 2017)

What's the serial number? I've gt some catalogs.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> What's the serial number? I've gt some catalogs.



It's a lil out of focus, but does this help?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> It's a lil out of focus, but does this help?
> View attachment 702203




It looks like 598004 which put it on 1941. Let me check if I have pictures of catalogs of that year.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 2, 2017)

Nope, no 1941 catalog pics in my files but I have a 1940. Check it out.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> It's a lil out of focus, but does this help?
> View attachment 702203




Apparently is complete, just missing the saddle and drop stand.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks so much for researching and posting up. Is the dropstand Iver specific?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 2, 2017)

Not that I remember.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 3, 2017)

Great grab on that Iver....................I've never seen another like it ! I really believe you have a one of a kind there. I have a similar, (although smaller frame) version in "as found" condition.
More pics here: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_19.html 
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice score Mike and company! She's a beauty! I have also never seen this frame style! Iver does have a specific style dropstand, it is a 3 piece unit, here's mine.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157639043054935/with/11565502485/


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157639043054935/with/11565502485/


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2017)

Looks like the deluxe tanked ladies model was available in a 22" frame!:eek:


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 5, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 703506



Is this stand available?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Is this stand available?



For you it could be. It may be a 28". Measure off the axle to the dropstand clip.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 5, 2017)

i think 28"


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 27, 2017)

That's a really tall and weird frame, but awesome at the same time. Congrats!


----------

